# Technical Conversion Homologation Cost



## iulian207 (Apr 14, 2013)

Please can you tell me the cost of technical Homologation to allow you to go o the streets with the electric car.

In Romania this operation costs very much for ordinary people.
The price is betwen 700-1200Euros, way to prohibitive for most of the people.

1. Romania : 700-1200 Euors
2. Bulgaria : 100 Euros

Can anybody tell me what is the price in USA,Canada, Germany, France, Italy?

Thanks


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Here in US we don't have to do that, the only think I have to do here in my county (judet) is an e-check (test de gaze) every 2 years, I got in contact with the e-check and all I need to do is to schedule an inspection an I will get a "permanent extempt" from the e-check.


----------



## iulian207 (Apr 14, 2013)

I`m waiting for users to the other country's to replay.


----------



## trukr (Mar 17, 2013)

In Canada my BC insurance agent mistakenly insured my datsun as an electric car. I got a letter 6 months later from the insurance company for proof that it was actually electric. They wanted pictures or for me to bring it in. It wasn't converted so they automatically corrected my paperwork.

So in BC the agents have the authority to register an EV on say so alone. No inspection needed. In Manitoba there is no automatic way for the agents to register an electric vehicle on their system. The agent needs to contact the head office for an override to register an electric car. Again no inspection needed.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Here in NZ we have a certification system
My car cost ~ $1700NZ - to be certified
BUT it is a scratchbuilt EV - a simple conversion would be cheaper


----------



## iulian207 (Apr 14, 2013)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> Here in NZ we have a certification system
> My car cost ~ $1700NZ - to be certified
> BUT it is a scratchbuilt EV - a simple conversion would be cheaper


Can you explain me what is the diference between them ?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

iulian207 said:


> Can you explain me what is the diference between them ?


You can see the difference here  

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/duncans-dubious-device-44370.html


----------



## steelneck (Apr 19, 2013)

In Sweden it differs..

We can register our car as a custom build or as an amateur build. A custom built car is a car that still is regarded as the same car and keeps the manufacturing date and should be looked upon as such. Only a change of motor and drivetrain is regarded as a custom. An amateur built one is regarded as a new car and thus surrounded by a lot more rules, here we are talking about much more changes, change of motor, drivetrain, brakes, suspension and so on, but there is no real black and white line, its has to be judged from case to case. For an amateur build the car has to go through an pre-approval process done by an organization called SFRO, they take around 550 eur. approved there the car can then go through the ordinary check that is the same as for a custom build. The cost to get approval for the more simple custom build is 110 eur. This was the basic rules, it gets more complicated to get approval for cars made after 1993, but i wont go into that mess.. Still possible though and it is not that much about costs, rather a messy path of bureaucracy. In europe motors, controllers, chargers and so on have to have an EC-approval or have EMC-proof. Most things like power plugs, chargers and so on already is EC-approved so there is no paperwork needed for those by the user, you can tell by the EC markings on them. But the makers of motors and controllers do not seem to be interested of selling their products in the EU since they have not bothered to get an EC approval.

So in short:

110 eur for a simple EV conversion.
550 + 110 for something like an EV-hot rod.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

steelneck said:


> I... In europe motors, controllers, chargers and so on have to have an EC-approval or have EMC-proof.
> ...
> But the makers of motors and controllers do not seem to be interested of selling their products in the EU since they have not bothered to get an EC approval....


Actually, any electronic device which is part of the vehicle drivetrain needs to have "e-mark" approval, which is much more difficult and costly to obtain.

Our EU distributor, Rebbl, went ahead and paid to have our controllers put through the e-mark testing and approval process. One year and 39.000 Euros later they got them approved.

Unfortunately, it is still difficult to get a DIY EV registered in the EU despite having e-mark certification on all the components, and that is why we only sell a handful of controllers to your part of the world each year. Literally, something like 1-2 controllers per month on average. Definitely not worth the aggravation, in my opinion, but I'm only the EE so no one listens to me about this sort of thing...


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't have my own experience yet; from gathered pieces of information I see it'll cost from 100 to ~250 euro to have all the paperwork cleared in Poland (in case of conversion, don't know about scratchbuild).


----------



## iulian207 (Apr 14, 2013)

So until now in Romania is the most expensive, despite that is one of the poorest country in European Union.

Initial there is a tax of 166 Euro for nothing, and after that you go to the technical testing facility and leave another 500-1000 euro.

Now i understand why the guy of the homologation bureau told me that a lot of people tried but only 1-2 man finished the homologation, for lack of money

Is outrageous to pay this amount of money.
The car (Opel Agila cost me 1400 euros ) they want to take my skin off.
My salary is 500 euro and i`m working as an medical equipment installation and service engineer, for me this price is prohibitive.



Something need to be done, please can you obtain for me a paper with the price for homologation cost of converting a normal car to a electric, from the authorities in your country? If is for free please tell them to specify "free" or no tax.

I want to go in the my Government or authorities to show them the other country prices.


This is my second construction after a electric scooter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi2kFlKzdmw

And outside test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj9PRXQCbjg


----------



## steelneck (Apr 19, 2013)

Tesseract said:


> Our EU distributor, Rebbl, went ahead and paid to have our controllers put through the e-mark testing and approval process. One year and 39.000 Euros later they got them approved.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is still difficult to get a DIY EV registered in the EU despite having e-mark certification on all the components, and that is why we only sell a handful of controllers to your part of the world each year. Literally, something like 1-2 controllers per month on average.


Well, the EU is not one country, it consists of 27 quite different countries. It is not that hard to register a DYI EV in Sweden, as long as we talk about a pre 1993 car, basically not any harder than a change of engine and gearbox, as long as the elctric components have that "e-mark". It is very straightforward.

The whole of europe has a population of 739 million in 50 different countries. For North America Evnetics list 10 different dealers, in Europe only one. That, together with the lack of "e-marking" could have something to do with the low sale figures, and since it takes one year and 39.000 Euros to become a dealer for Evnetics products, that can be used street legal, do no expect the number of dealers to grow.

Rebbl, has not "e-marked" the Soliton controller, they have got an EMC approval, that is not the same thing. Rebbl demand 600 eur extra to send the customer some extra parts and paperwork that can be shown to the official at registration. If the Soliton controller had an "e-mark", done by the manufacturer, the customer do not need to have any paperwork at all, just point at the "e-mark" on the controller. No different from a wall wart or just about any electric thing sold in Europe. 

That a single dealer have put up this kind of effort to get an EMC approval says quite a lot about the company behind the Soliton controller and its ambitions in Europe. It does also put that company in bad seat if there are others interested in selling their products, since that first dealer of course want to keep the monopoly to get their invested time and money back. It is a situation where everyone looses, simply bad business.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

steelneck said:


> Well, the EU is not one country, it consists of 27 quite different countries.


Spare me the pedantry. It is irrelevant for the purposes of this discussion whether "the EU" is one country or 100; what is relevant is that to sell a product into any of the full signatory countries of the EU it must comply with the appropriate EC directives. In this particular case (at that time, anyway) it was 2004-104-EC.



steelneck said:


> ...
> That a single dealer have put up this kind of effort to get an EMC approval says quite a lot about the company behind the Soliton controller and its ambitions in Europe.


I guess you skipped over or otherwise ignored the part where I wrote: 



> ...that is why we only sell a handful of controllers to your part of the world each year. Literally, something like 1-2 controllers per month on average.


or you simply don't have a good grasp of basic economics. At that sales rate it will take 5+ years just to pay back the certification costs. Do you know what you call a business that doesn't make a profit for 5+ years? Bankrupt, is what.

If that volume were to increase to just 10 controllers per month I would change my opinion on the EU entirely, but that number has been more of an annual total, rather than a monthly one, for 4 years now (both before and after certification). Sorry, but the EU simply makes it too costly for a small business like Evnetics to sell into it. Our ambition - or supposed lack thereof - has nothing to do with it.


----------



## steelneck (Apr 19, 2013)

Tesseract said:


> At that sales rate it will take 5+ years just to pay back the certification costs. Do you know what you call a business that doesn't make a profit for 5+ years? Bankrupt, is what.


So you expect Rebbl to go bankrupt.


----------

